# I cannot wait to come home



## BoondockSaint83

Hello,

My wife to be is filipina and I really want to be able to speak tagalog with her. I also think it will be great to pass the language down to our children. For now I was hoping some one could translate this for me to say to her....


Baby,

I cannot wait to come home and take you as my wife. That day will be the happiest of my life. I love you with everything that I am. I cannot wait to be the husband you deserve. A man who will love his amazing and beautiful wife until the day he dies. To love you, live for you, make you happy and to always be by your side are the things I promise to charish from the day we become one and beyond. You are my goddess.... forever my love. You are my every breath.... forever my life. All my love always and forever... your husband Nicholas.


Thank you all for the help! Take care!


----------



## rob.returns

BoondockSaint83 said:
			
		

> Baby,
> I cannot wait to come home and take you as my wife. That day will be the happiest of my life. I love you with everything that I am. I cannot wait to be the husband you deserve. A man who will love his amazing and beautiful wife until the day he dies. To love you, live for you, make you happy and to always be by your side are the things I promise to charish from the day we become one and beyond. You are my goddess.... forever my love. You are my every breath.... forever my life. All my love always and forever... your husband Nicholas.


 
Here goes my try:
Baby,
Hindi na ako makapaghihintay umuwi at maging asawa ka. Iyong araw na iyon ang pinakamaligayang araw sa buhay ko. Minamahal kita sa buong pagkatao ko. Hindi na ako makapaghihintay na maging karapat dapat na asawa mo. Isang lalaking magmamahal sa nakakabighani at napakagandang asawa hanggang kamatayan. Para mahalin ka, mabuhay para sayo, paliligayahin ka at sa tuwina ay mananatili sa iyong tabi ay ang mga bagay na maipapangako ko sa iyo ngayon at kailanman. Ikaw ang Diyosa ko...magpakailan aking mahal. Ikaw ang aking hininga...magpakailan aking mahal. Ang lahat ng pag-ibig ko sa tuwina at magpakailanman...ang iyong kabiyak(asawa) Nicholas.

MY best try, wait for others buddy. k?


----------



## mari.kit

BoondockSaint83 said:
			
		

> Baby,
> 
> I cannot wait to come home and take you as my wife. That day will be the happiest of my life. I love you with everything that I am. I cannot wait to be the husband you deserve. A man who will love his amazing and beautiful wife until the day he dies. To love you, live for you, make you happy and to always be by your side are the things I promise to charish from the day we become one and beyond. You are my goddess.... forever my love. You are my every breath.... forever my life. All my love always and forever... your husband Nicholas.
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the help! Take care!


 
here's mine:

_Mahal,_

_Hindi ako makapaghintay na umuwi at maging asawa ka. Iyon ang pinakamaligayang araw sa aking buhay. Hindi ako makapaghintay na maging asawa na karapat-dapat sa'yo. Ang magmamahal sa kanyang magandang asawa hanggang kamatayan. Mamahalin, mabubuhay para sa'yo, pasasayahin ka at palaging nasa tabi mo.. iyan ang mga bagay na aking ipapangako simula sa araw na tayo'y maging isa at magpakailanman. Ikaw ang aking dyosa.. habambuhay, aking mahal. Ikaw ang aking hininga..habambuhay.. Buong pagmamahal lagi at magpakailanman...
_
_ang iyong asawa..Nicholas.._
regards


----------



## julienne

here's my try, though it's not translated word for word  .... English is quite difficult to translate verbatim... but the thoughts and ideas are there, though i've used poetic licence on some areas.. hehehhe  

Congratulations and Best Wishes, BoondockSaint83!!!!





			
				BoondockSaint83 said:
			
		

> Baby, _Bhe[endearment, short for baby],_
> 
> I cannot wait to come home and take you as my wife. _Hindi na ako makapaghintay pa na umuwi at mapangasawa ka._
> That day will be the happiest of my life. _Ang araw na iyon ang magiging pinakamaligaya para sa akin._
> I love you with everything that I am. _Mahal kita ng buong pagkatao ko._
> I cannot wait to be the husband you deserve. A man who will love his amazing and beautiful wife until the day he dies. _Hindi na ako makapaghintay na maging karapatdapat sayo, ang lalaking magmamahal sa napakaganda at nakabibighaning ikaw hanggang sa kamatayan._
> To love you, live for you, make you happy and to always be by your side are the things I promise to charish from the day we become one and beyond. _Pangako kong mamahalin, sasamahan, paliligayahin at iingatan ka mula sa araw ng ating kasal hanggang sa huli._
> You are my goddess.... forever my love. You are my every breath.... forever my life. _Ikaw ang diyosa ng buhay ko, habang buhay kong mahal. Ikaw ang hanging nagbibigay sa akin ng lakas, para ako'y mabuhay._
> All my love always and forever... your husband Nicholas. _Buong pagmamahal, lagi at mag pasawalang hanggan.. ang iyong asawa, Nicholas._


----------



## meili

mari.kit said:
			
		

> here's mine:
> 
> _Mahal,_
> 
> _Hindi ako makapaghintay na umuwi at maging asawa ka. Iyon ang pinakamaligayang araw sa aking buhay. Hindi ako makapaghintay na maging asawa na karapat-dapat sa'yo. Ang magmamahal sa kanyang magandang asawa hanggang kamatayan. Mamahalin, mabubuhay para sa'yo, pasasayahin ka at palaging nasa tabi mo.. iyan ang mga bagay na aking ipapangako simula sa araw na tayo'y maging isa at magpakailanman. Ikaw ang aking dyosa.. habambuhay, aking mahal. Ikaw ang aking hininga..habambuhay.. Buong pagmamahal lagi at magpakailanman..._
> 
> _ang iyong asawa..Nicholas.._
> regards


 
I like this one best!   Though I think the shaded part could just be _Ikaw ang aking buhay._

Well... love...


----------



## LanceKitty

There's something about "ikaw ang aking hininga" that doesn't sound right. I don't know... could be just me. I can't suggest anything better though... how does "ikaw ang aking hinihinga" grab you guys? out of context na ba?


----------



## LanceKitty

Wait, I got it! 

_You are my *every* breath._

"Ikaw ang aking bawat hininga..."

But then again, "hininga" bothers me...  

"Ikaw ang aking bawat hinihinga?"


----------



## Merlin

Your translations are great! I'm glad to see a lot of foreros wanting to learn Tagalog. Hopefully we'll have our own "Tagalog Only Forum" So keep up the good work my fellow kababayans! Sana marami pang magpa-translate at magtulungan tayo upang magkaroon tayo ng puwag dito WR!!!


----------



## julienne

> You are my goddess.... forever my love. You are my every breath.... forever my life. _Ikaw ang diyosa ng buhay ko, habang buhay kong mahal. Ikaw ang hanging nagbibigay sa akin ng lakas, para ako'y mabuhay_.


 
kaya nga ito gnawa ko eh... poetic licence.. ang sagwa kasi ng "hininga" ... it sounds good in english, i know, but well...   

wouldn't it be the same idea? i think so, don't you?


----------



## RobertNL

Congratulations and all the best wishes

from a guy who is also deeply in love with a woman from Philippines, one day i hope to be as lucky as you are and marry her!


----------



## mari.kit

yeah.. when i was translating it.. i was kinda hesitant to use "_hininga_" for breath...
but then again... i know someone will come to "rescue" that hininga word for me.. 

mari


----------



## Ainjul

While we're on this subject...once again a msg from my Filipino boyfriend which for the life of me I cannot translate into English no matter where I look..plz help.


walang nagbago


----------



## mari.kit

hi..ainjul

walang nagbago = _nothing changed_


----------



## Ainjul

Oh thankyou so much!! Hehe, my boyfriend has this habit of sending me these messages in Tagalog when we argue (I am Caucasian), and then finds it amusing I guess to watch me scramble around to try and find the English translation.Once again, a million thank-you's.


----------



## mari.kit

anytime...
walang anuman! (you're welcome)


----------



## BoondockSaint83

Thank you very much all for the translations. Great to know that If I have some questions I can come get my answers here. Thanks again all. Talk soon!


----------



## meili

mari.kit said:
			
		

> hi..ainjul
> 
> walang nagbago = _nothing changed_


 
could also be 'nothing has change' 

About 'hininga'.. I guess it would be better if we write it us 'ikaw ang aking buhay' since _to breath_  is _to live._

_Just a thought._


----------



## julienne

'nothing has changed'  .... as walang nagbago is past tense...

ikaw ang aking buhay could do the trick.. hmmmm...ya... sounds good


----------

